# You don't have permission to access - mal wieder



## Urlauber (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute, wie kann ich meinem Apache denn beibringen das er n Verzeichnis listen soll? Hab als Inhalt nur Dateien und Verzeichnisse drin und die soll er mir anzeigen!
Apache läuft in der Version 2.xx

Kann das an den Mod liegen, das ich vielleicht noch eines aktivieren sollte! Denn das Problem kann nicht an Rechten liegen da auch der Admin sich das Verzeichnis nicht anzeigen lassen kann! Seiten funktionieren Problemlos, also php,html usw. lässt sich bequem öffnen, aber halt kein Verzeichnisbrowsing


Mfg
Urlauber


----------



## Ben Ben (3. Dezember 2003)

hmm..

afaik musst du als direktory option noch indexes angeben, also z.b. so

<Directory "/storage/htdoc/docroot">
    Options ... Indexes ....
</Directory>

sollte allerdings noch sowas wie

<LocationMatch "^/$>
    Options -Indexes
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/noindex.html
</LocationMatch>

folgen, muss das auch noch weg, da dies dir eine angegebene Datei zeigt, sofern keine indexdatei da ist.


----------

